# PI Herz ausschneiden



## litschi (17. Dezember 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mir bei diesem kleinen problemchen 
mit picture it behilflich sein könnte....
ich möchte aus einem blumenbild eine herzform ausschneiden.
gehe dazu links unten auf: form dann herz..... und wähle ausschneiden, das herz bleibt weiss. wo liegt mein fehler?

ich sage schon mal danke!


----------

